# Looking to adopt a German Shepherd



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello

We are a family of 5 plus Einstein the cat looking for a new member of the family. My children are 5, 3 and 2 and Einstein is 1 and a half and excellent with dogs. We had a beautiful Bengal cat called Lana but she was sadly stolen last year 

We live in a lovely "doggy" area with lots of hills, moors and local walks, perfect for burning off all that GSD energy! My husband has experience with this breed from childhood, which is why we are looking for a GSD in particular.

We have a lovely back garden backing onto a field, but we ideally want a dog that lives indoors as part of the family(not a kennel dog) and is happy with that. Obviously would have lots of walkies!

I know rescue dogs sometimes have unknown histories and this means it is difficult to place with families with young children. I would be happy to work with a dog that has minor issues such as lead pulling/toilet training issues, but known aggression/more complex issues would be out of our scope of experience.

We have applied to local rescues, but thought I would post on here just in case anyone knows of a GSD in rescue or foster that is looking for a forever home x


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck in your search!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

give these guys a call 

German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK

eta - now see what you done you made me look and i found this sweetheart !!!!!

http://www.germanshepherdrescue.co....cts_id=1321?osCsid=rg8uan6q434n9aspns3ps4k1j3


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, thats one of the rescues we have registered with, waiting for a home visit now 

Thanks for the good wishes, hope to post some good news very soon 

Oh gosh she is a beauty.....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Thanks for the link, thats one of the rescues we have registered with, waiting for a home visit now
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes, hope to post some good news very soon
> 
> Oh gosh she is a beauty.....


Ok with kids too so shows they do come up  I have ben visiting tthis site for ages and they always have dogs that are ok with kids so that shouldnt bea huge issue  Good luck xx


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I did speak to someone today who said they usually will not re home with children under 7 but after talking to me he said they would home visit. Another concern is the back fence which is only 3 to 4 foot, but as the dog would not be outside unsupervised, he does not forsee this as a problem so keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Well I did speak to someone today who said they usually will not re home with children under 7 but after talking to me he said they would home visit. Another concern is the back fence which is only 3 to 4 foot, but as the dog would not be outside unsupervised, he does not forsee this as a problem so keep your fingers crossed for me


Definately will


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Morgans Rescue (near Alstone, Cumbria) has a gorgeous young GSD bitch currently available


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I have tried googling morgans but when i pulled up what i think the page was and clicked on dogs needing homes, no results were shown?

If you have a link I would be very grateful


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck with your search, GSDs are the best dogs in the world, though I am biased


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Simply 

So sorry to read in your sig you lost your own beautiful GSD. Gorgeous creature and im sure much missed x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You could also try Vigil rescue see this link ..... German Shepherd Rescue: Volunteers wanted.

I spoke to a few people there when I was looking for my second dog & they were really helpful.

There may be some suitable dogs there - I didn't look though as it makes me too sad 

Good luck with your search


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Thanks Simply
> 
> So sorry to read in your sig you lost your own beautiful GSD. Gorgeous creature and im sure much missed x


Thankyou she was a wonderful, gentle, sweet dog & we miss her so much x


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Gosh there are so many  

Such a gorgeous breed how could anyone ever let a GSD go? I know sometimes there are good reasons, but there are so many...  feel quite sad now 

Thanks for the link, surrey may be a little far for us to go-we live in manchester-it would be ok for one trip but i imagine we would need to visit at least 3 times so to be sure(one short visit at our house included), i don't want to rush into an adoption inc ase we are not the right placement-im not being selfish, it wouldn't be fair on the dog.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Morgans Dog Rescue

Morgans Dog Rescue | Facebook


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

My boyfriend's dad has had two GSD's from Lancashire German Shepherd rescue, as has one of my friends. That's convenient for where you live but I can't find a website or contact details, so will ask my friend and get back to you...
Naomi x


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG Kilo is divine!!! Thank you for the link to Morgans, I have messaged them regarding Kilo, although I think she may have been adopted already looking at the comments next to her photo 

Will keep you updated 

I have registered with Lancs GSD x


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

well I contacted Morgans about Kilo-at first she had been adopted but this placement fell through, so there is a chance we could be chosen for her new home  

Just need to work out how to get up there and back now  its 128 miles!!! 

Will let you know how we get on thanks for all the advice


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

We passed the home check for GSR uk  and we have a home check tomorrow for Morgans 

Hope to tell you all about our new addition very soon


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Glad you passed your homecheck ok and can't wait to see your new addition

I'd love a GSD one day but have to work on the husband.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Great news, looking forward to seeing photos of your new shep, whichever one you get


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats on your homecheck result


I look forward to hearing of your continued journey to dog ownership 


Very exciting


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I am adopting Kilo!!!!

Morgans have arranged to help get her to us, and she should be with us by wednesday!!!! Many piccies to follow 

Must get some serious shopping done now


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations - that's fantastic news!!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait to see some pics of her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent news, looking forward to pics when your new baby arrives


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just had a look at her on the Facebook page - she's gorgeous! :001_wub:

She actually looks quite like my Roxy but not as fluffy


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> I am adopting Kilo!!!!
> 
> Morgans have arranged to help get her to us, and she should be with us by wednesday!!!! Many piccies to follow
> 
> Must get some serious shopping done now


Great news, she really is lovely and Donna says she's great with kids and is a softy, when I met her I really fell in love  so great you're going to have her.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Very excited, it just seems that she was meant for us 

She sounds like an absolute diamond, and we hope she will be very happy with us 

Now, I must break the news to that spoilt only cat of mine


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wonderful news 
so lovely to hear this
very excited for you 


have just gone and looked at the fb page and she is totally gorgeous 


rep to penny for bringing you together


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes thank you Penny, you have made a family very happy and found a really loving home for Kilo in us 

I am thinking Wainwrights on the food front because I can nip to pets at home this weekend, and dont trust zooplus to deliver in time for wednesday.

Any recommendations from food you have got from zooplus( I buy from there for einstein so it makes it easier) would be appreciated


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Yes thank you Penny, you have made a family very happy and found a really loving home for Kilo in us
> 
> I am thinking Wainwrights on the food front because I can nip to pets at home this weekend, and dont trust zooplus to deliver in time for wednesday.
> 
> Any recommendations from food you have got from zooplus( I buy from there for einstein so it makes it easier) would be appreciated


do you know what the are feeding her on at the moment? best to keep her on that for a little while incase it upsets her tummy

I rate wainwrights as a food, think its the best you can get in [email protected] really

from zooplus I would be looking at acana or orijen, I really like acana, always used it for my crested before I went raw.

if you want to mix a wet food in, naturediet is a fave and I think its good value from zp


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition, looking forward to seeing lots of pics (saw her pic on Facebook, she's lovely) 
 xx


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks simply 

Baby, I have asked, just waiting to hear back, will mix in as i do with einstein if i change his food (as long as i can get hold of it)

Will take a look at the Acana and Nature diet thanks for that, the raw feeding is something I will be looking into in the future, we do partial raw with the cat he LOVES raw chicken wings.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Thanks simply
> 
> Baby, I have asked, just waiting to hear back, will mix in as i do with einstein if i change his food (as long as i can get hold of it)
> 
> ...


pleasure 
its a real delight to have someone like yourself join the doggie part of the forum


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww thanks Baby 

She is on Dry chappie, so I will get some of that from [email protected] too.


----------

